# Lime Creek (First Gorge): River Wide Log



## mwdenker (Jan 6, 2004)

9/20/04

There is a river wide log at the bottom of the small skinny drop just after adrenalin falls. This log is held in by a pile of logs on each side of the drop. It must be removed to do this run any time soon. There are also two paddles in the mess of logs so if any-one happens to find them give me a call at 970-759-5117. 

Thanks


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*you up for removing the log?*

a little canyoneering with a chainsaw might be in order


----------



## DJ Big Bird (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm up for a cayoneering adventure. You supply the climbing gear, I'll supply the chainsaw. One of the missing paddles is mine, doubt it has moved. When can you do it?


----------

